# LDAP authentication and Linuxulator



## monty_hall (Jan 16, 2009)

I just converted from NIS to LDAP & DNS.  Things are running well using pam_ldap & nss_ldap, however, I'm starting to run into problems with linux apps like Acroreader.  


```
(acroread:35374): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(acroread:35374): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (1001)
```

I've looked in /compat/linux/etc/nsswitch.conf, to change NIS to LDAP, and noticed that it isn't supported.  Is there a fix/package/work around to remedy this?  

I can add my uid & gid to master.passwd to run the program, but would rather not do this...

Regards,

Monty


----------

